# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Access - Raporti hapet bosh po nuk u ruajt

## Donliri

Pershendetje te gjitheve.

Kam krijuar nje database ne Access po kam nje problem te vogel,

kur te plotesoj te dhenat e caktuara nese deshiron ta shtypesh raportin per  ate Record se pari duhet te shtypesh butonin ruaje se nese nuk e shtype raporti shtypet i zbrazet.
 Si me zgjedh kete qe si te kalon nga fusha ne fushe ne menyra automatike te ruhet recordi.

----------


## qoska

Duhet te kapesh event te butonit qe te ben kalimin nga nje record ne tjeter dhe te besh update automatik.
Jo shume e shpejte si metode keshtu qe mbase me mire eshte te kontrollosh nese behen ndryshime ne inputet duke kapur event-et perkatese te nje textboxi ose ndonje kontrolli tjeter, me e shpejte dhe me e sakte.
Aktualisht duhet te kalosh ne VBA(visual basic i reduktuar). 
Eventet zakonisht jane OnClick per butonin e kalimit nga njeri rekord ne tjetrin dhe OnChange per te tjerat.

Me te mira.

P.S. Per me shume konsulto ndonje reference ose internetin :P.

----------

